# 4dp5dt bleeding - please help!



## Totoro (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi I'm 4dp5dt and I had 1 morula and 1 early blast transferred [TMI] when I went for a wee and wiped there was some reddish brown blood on the paper. I don't know what to do with myself, I started bleeding before both my previous OTDs but it was much later than this. I can't believe it could be all so over so quickly. Does anyone have any advice or miracles? Thank you


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

We are so alike i also had a morula and early blast transfered....also at 4 days past FET i had some brown streakish bleeding when i wiped....it didn't last long but heavy cramps came with it...as you can see on day 5 past FET i got a BFP....i know its early days for me but i thought it was all over anyways....keep calm and wait till test day because you may get a nice surprise....praying for your BFP xxxx


----------



## Totoro (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you and  
You have given me some hope  
Xxx


----------



## Totoro (Mar 24, 2011)

When I went to the toilet first thing there was bright red blood when I wiped and some had dripped into the bowl. Pretty sure it's all over. I spoke to a nurse at the clinic and she said she can't really reassure me but bleeding does happen and it doesn't always mean it's over and to rest. She's not just going to say "bad luck, it's failed" though is she?!


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

my pregnancy many years ago got to 3 months before i knew as i bled so much i didn't realise....i know they say if its consistant blood and heavy to get checked over...but i do agree it isn't over until you have that confirmed because many of the ladies on here have had red bleeds and went onto BFP.....i would take her advice and rest with your feet up.....i know its hard though..xxxx


----------



## Totoro (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you, I feel a bit calmer now   I'm trying to be rational and I know there's nothing I can do but I really won't be able to bear it if this cycle fails. Thank you for your reassurance xxx


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

I totally understand you fears because I'm sitting here right now terrified it all goes wrong so you are not alone....people who genuinely believe it hasn't worked are usually the ones who get a nice surprise.....rest up and think positive....easier said than done but.........xxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

To have signs of the IVF/ICSI failing this early is very, very rare. So normally it is a good sign.  I.e; Implantation bleeding.

So good luck ladies.

Stacey
x


----------



## Totoro (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you both  
Good luck Clarabell 
xxx


----------

